# Cheltenham - What's it like?



## Superman (24 Apr 2008)

It has been suggested that I visit a new company for a job, but it's miles away in Cheltenham.

As luck will have it, I'm passing next Friday on my way to Cardiff so will have a look around the offices and chat to the team there.

Does anyone know much about Cheltenham and what it is like? - Note that doesn't include the number of bars at the racecourse!


----------



## beeky (24 Apr 2008)

It's a nice place. Lots of regency places that look like film sets and house prices to match. I don't know what the night life is like but the pubs are good.

It's also near The Aquatic Habitat


----------



## Superman (18 May 2008)

Looks like I'm moving to Cheltenham, might have to lose the aquarium depending on the letting.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 May 2008)

I'm sure you'll be able to at least keep a small tank   Fingers crossed!


----------



## ulster exile (19 May 2008)

I'm sure you'll like Cheltenham - I've been a couple of times since my aunty lives there p/t and I like it.  Has some nice countryside around it too.  I like Bishops Cleeve, but that's mainly because my employer used to have a couple of big sites there.

Good luck with the move!


----------

